# New Starts do not look good....



## Reesche (Mar 19, 2015)

Can any of you guys tell me what you think is going on with these new starts?

I have 8 T5 lights about 12" to 14" above them ON for 20 hours with a fan blowing on them.

I tried ferterlizing them a couple of weeks ago with just a tiny bit of veg fertilizer and then have been watering them through ever since then.

They are just on water.  Have not watered them for the past couple of days letting the dirt dry out.

Any ideas?  See attached photos....

Thanks! 

View attachment GrowIssue 1.jpg


View attachment GrowIssue 2.jpg


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Mar 19, 2015)

Looks like PH and hungry to me.
Are you checking PH?


----------



## techrons78 (Mar 19, 2015)

X2


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 19, 2015)

i would clip the dead leaves and repot those in a soil not so hot---tell more of your soil


----------



## blowinthatloud (Mar 20, 2015)

Your T5 should be about 2" above your plants an should run 24/7 along with the fan...BtL


----------



## DankColas (Mar 20, 2015)

Here is my favorite chart for when things go wrong. Sometimes its one thing. Other times its more than one thing.

http://www.brotherhoodoffreedom.com/malady chart.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 20, 2015)

I agree with Orange, what soil are you in?


----------



## Reesche (Mar 20, 2015)

1. SOIL: Just a regular potting soil with vermiculite

I will re pot them today with new soil.  
Just water them for awhile before adding nutreients? 
If so, how long before adding nuturiants?

What I use for Veg State: Botinacare PB Pro Gro

Thanks guys!
Reesche


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 20, 2015)

what kind of potting soil most bagged potting soil have nutrients available in them already and you should not be feeding them yet...they don't need nutrients in till the soil nutrients are depleted...gotta be careful with miracle grow and soils that have time released nutrients


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 20, 2015)

We need names, what soil? And don't buy just any soil.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 20, 2015)

Looks like Nute Burn to me.


----------



## zem (Mar 20, 2015)

from your description, they sure seem hungry to me, as they have grown a bit and did not burn as seeds, so it doesn't make sense that they can burn now, with no added ferts. marijuana is a relatively heavy feeding plant, and leaving it deprived from food, you will not go far. Transplant them into bigger containers and feed, with a high N ration at 1/2 strength to begin with and increase gradually


----------



## Reesche (Mar 20, 2015)

One of the moderators said to lower my 8 bank (T5) flouresent fixture to 2" above the tops of the battered starts???  Is this the type of lights you are talking about? See attachment.  This was another crop of Nervana Short Ryder.

I'm worried if I put them only 2" above the starts it will fry them.

LATEST: Transplanted all of them into new grow mixture and watered them through. Right now they look pretty sad.  No vegitative fertilizer at this time...Right?

Reesche 

View attachment T5 lights.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 20, 2015)

Yep,,you can keep those babies 2 to 3 inches away and they will love it. http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=819918&postcount=19


----------



## Reesche (Mar 20, 2015)

What about the Heat those bulbs generate?  

I have a fan blowing in the room..... should I deflect the air or direct it on to the plants themselves?

And before I lower the lights.... should I let them stabalize a few days before I lower the lights?  I just transplanted them today and watered them through.

Thanks again!

Reesche


----------



## Reesche (Mar 20, 2015)

I have a PH tester..... what exactly am I looking for.  Number?  Level?


----------



## DankColas (Mar 21, 2015)

6.5 PH soil and water:cool2:


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 21, 2015)

You need an Exhaust fan to remove hot stale air and bring in fresh cool air into your growroom and an oscillating fan to move air around in growroom.
In soil i like my PH floating between 6.5 and 6.8
In water 5.5 to 5.8
Also when Flowering with T5s ya need the 3000k tubes.
For vegg the 6500k tubes.
The 3000k will get warmer then the 6500k.


----------



## Reesche (Mar 21, 2015)

So, put in ALL 6500k (Blue) Tubes in the vegetitive state?  

And when you flower, ALL 3000k (Red)?

During VEG...don't they need a ballance of red and blue?

Thanks again!


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 21, 2015)

that's right blue veg---orange flower---lay off the nutes and the leaves won't burn

those probe ph soil testers really are not that accurate tend to read a bit high so don't freak out if it reads ph is 7 to 8

:aok:


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 21, 2015)

Yeah those probes aint worth Nada.Little garden lime will get ya where ya need to be. I use it in my Veg Garden an my Ph is always around 6.8 to 7.0


----------



## zem (Mar 21, 2015)

yeah these worthless soil meters are still selling, because theyre so cheap than no one complains, i dont know how they are not banned yet, as everyone i know including me paid for it to get nothing in return but a plastic on a stick


----------



## MR1 (Mar 21, 2015)

I broke the plastic off my stick and now use it for making holes in dirt for seeds and cuttings.


----------



## oldandstilldoinit (Mar 21, 2015)

orangesunshine said:


> what kind of potting soil most bagged potting soil have nutrients available in them already and you should not be feeding them yet...they don't need nutrients in till the soil nutrients are depleted...gotta be careful with miracle grow and soils that have time released nutrients



Yes sir in my early gro days made the mistake of using a soil with nutes in them burned  and killed 4 young plants!


----------



## Reesche (Mar 21, 2015)

Just LIGHTS and WATER for a while now.

So when I see normal growth consider the nutes.... at 1/2 or less at first right?  Then gradually work up to the regular dose.  My Veg Nutes say 2 teaspoons per gallon of water for a full dose.

I appreciate all of your help with this you guys!

Reesche


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 21, 2015)

Reesche said:


> Just LIGHTS and WATER for a while now.
> 
> So when I see normal growth consider the nutes.... at 1/2 or less at first right?  Then gradually work up to the regular dose.  My Veg Nutes say 2 teaspoons per gallon of water for a full dose.
> 
> ...



veg nutes are primarily used in hydro and inert soils---so it's a bit difficult to answer your question without knowing the makeup of the bagged soil you are using---a guess as to when you should start feeding is when they are mature and hardy---the soil likely has enough nutrients in it already as you saw by your plants burning---they were over fed---its gonna take a week or so in the fresh soil before you see them bounce back with healthy new growth---this hobby takes patience---smoke a bowl and let the soil feed the plant


----------

